# Dead Center Archery Logo Contest



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

DCAP is asking for your help in a new logo design for our clothing line. We would like to have the stabilizers incorporated into the design along with a slogan .
The contest will run till 2/14/10 and the chosen designer will receive a stabilzer and a t shirt of their choice. Lets see what kind of cool designs we can come up with. We appreciate everyone on AT and good luck with the contest.
Please send all designs to [email protected] or post them on this thread, we will announce the winner no later than 2/21/10.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

sounds cool Todd, I hope to get a shirt sometime next year for the up and comming 3d season.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Put me on the shirt. That'll sell!!!!!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

bigdogarcher said:


> Put me on the shirt. That'll sell!!!!!!




Your darn right it would!:zip:


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

bigdogarcher said:


> Put me on the shirt. That'll sell!!!!!!


I would be out of business, come on Big Dog you can think of something and nothing dirty !


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

It doesn't have to be dirty. Me at full draw with my Athens Exceed 300 and my 24" Dead Center Archery Stabilizer with V bars. Shooting at a Foxpro Archery Indoor 3D Target. AWWW Man I can see it now!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Edavies30 (Feb 9, 2008)

bigdogarcher said:


> It doesn't have to be dirty. Me at full draw with my Athens Exceed 300 and my 24" Dead Center Archery Stabilizer with V bars. Shooting at a Foxpro Archery Indoor 3D Target. AWWW Man I can see it now!!!!!:wink:


HOLY MACKEREL. WHOA NELLIE! I'VE GOT IT. Picture this......... Big dog shooting with a Dead Center Stabilizer........ caption under picture....... Put the buff in Stabilization........... BOY DOES THAT SING!!!!!


----------



## Edavies30 (Feb 9, 2008)

Forgot something! Have Big dog use that spray on tan stuff for the picture.


PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE ONE STRING PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF
GOLD TIP ARROWS SHOOTING STAFF/VIPER SHOOTING STAFF/D D ARCHERY INSTRUCTION/ DIRECTOR YOUTH ARCHERY PSA/FURY X


----------



## archer39 (Oct 22, 2007)

*I have an idea....*

In all honesty pick someone when great form and take a picture of them and take it and make a silouette then put the logo above the long stab I am no artist but that would be cool..... And yes big dog should be considered


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

archer39 said:


> In all honesty pick someone when great form and take a picture of them and take it and make a silouette then put the logo above the long stab I am no artist but that would be cool..... And yes big dog should be considered


sounds cool , keep the ideas coming and Ed you crack me up, just got got from foxpro they had a great turnout today


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would like to have a go with a ruff drawing but i would have to mail it to yall Dont have a scanner right now. I will draw a couple ideas to help jsut need a place to mail it too. Thank u


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Edavies30 said:


> Forgot something! Have Big dog use that spray on tan stuff for the picture.
> 
> 
> PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE ONE STRING PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
> ...


Ed, You're on to something now. Todd couldn't print those shirts fast enough. Imagine the color options you could have. I'm tellin ya that's the ticket.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Look at all these votes I'm gettin........cmon Todd!!!!!!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks for the ideas so far we have some cool ones so far, keep them coming and good luck and Jim your in last place so far, SORRY


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Only in your eyes Todd.........


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

*Dca slogan*

Better off dead


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

Have a 3d archer at full draw with your stab and bars and downrange have animal with arrow in the 12 ring. Dead center archery Knockem dead.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Submitted a joint effort design between lc12 and myself. Pretty stoked with how it turned out. Guess if we win we'll have to figure out who gets the stab and who gets the t-shirt!


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Dead on.....Dead Steady...Dead Level...Dead Center Archery Products*

*Dead On...Dead Steady...Dead Level...DeadCenterArchery Products*


Just a basic design.....We are taking some Photos witha the Dead center archery gear on the Hoyt Ultra Elite....then I will invert the colors and add this logo...be prepared for an exciting and awesome design....and hey,,,when I use the products Todd builds....I am Dead ON.....Dead Steady.....Dead Level.....Dead Center.....


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Dead On...Dead Steady...Dead Level...DeadCenterArchery Products*

*Dead On...Dead Steady...Dead Level...DeadCenterArchery Products
*


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

keep them coming everyone , got some great ideas


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Slogan: "Let us help shoot your eXes!"


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Awesome idea Todd........ good luck to the entrants


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

It's not just the center 
It's dead center


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

keep them coming , we got some really cool ones.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Copyright Piketrapproductions 2010.(c.)*



cncmachiningman said:


> keep them coming , we got some really cool ones.


Here is a design for the staff shirts....Picture shirt color in yellow and black...and black and white...or digital camo and black or white.

Note the stabilizer design in sillouhette form...back of shirt would include Bow riser etc....

This is a sharp looking shirt design...even passed my girls seal of approval....LOL... OMG you can draw ??? Thats what her reaction was...LOL.


Long sleeve added for effect....Rough drawing..but you get the idea


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Dead on.....Dead Steady...Dead Level...Dead Center Archery Products*

*Here are a couple of pics for you Todd....they are from two shoots we won last summer. Note...the Javelina pic is from the Mendon Vt fall Championship shoot....I shot two robin hoods that day...first arrow shot from red stake at 32 yards..second arrow from green stake 41 yards,.both in the 11 ring !! And that happened twice.....in one day. The club actually kept one for their hall and I have the other on my wall.*


----------



## Chaser. (Sep 9, 2008)

Here is a quick drawing I did for a logo, it does not have the stabilizer as I didn't know where it would fit. Do you really want it in there? what if your company expands and you start making other products? Any ways, If you like this basic idea let me know and I can fool around with it on the computer and hopefuly make it into something a little better..... Let me know thanks!!
Chaser.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

very nice , keep them coming.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

You have all come up with some really great ideas for a new DCAP logo. The contest ends on Sunday, so if you've been kicking around an idea in your head, send it to us... you just might win!:teeth:... and Jim this means you too!


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Just something quick I threw together


----------



## vtdiamond (Jan 21, 2008)

*logo*

Something Simple and to the point.

Mike


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*Check This Out*

Entered by a contestant, what do you think ?
This is Jim Ream from Fox Pro Archery, wander where this came from ?


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

cncmachiningman said:


> Entered by a contestant, what do you think ?
> This is Jim Ream from Fox Pro Archery, wander where this came from ?




Now that is a winner! :wink:


----------



## Edavies30 (Feb 9, 2008)

cncmachiningman said:


> Entered by a contestant, what do you think ?
> This is Jim Ream from Fox Pro Archery, wander where this came from ?


See Todd!!! Now thats great stuff!!! Takes your breath away!!! Just thinking out loud here>>>>>>>> how about a team calender??????????? Studs of Dead Center Archery. Jim could do the center fold. I know that special lady of yours would go for that!! Hey Jim,I can see it now............ this could get us a TV gig. We have to get Wes in the calender......... $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ signs written all over this idea!

BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF
GOLD TIP ARROWS SHOOTING STAFF


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Edavies30 said:


> See Todd!!! Now thats great stuff!!! Takes your breath away!!! Just thinking out loud here>>>>>>>> how about a team calender??????????? Studs of Dead Center Archery. Jim could do the center fold. I know that special lady of yours would go for that!! Hey Jim,I can see it now............ this could get us a TV gig. We have to get Wes in the calender......... $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ signs written all over this idea!
> 
> BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
> DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF
> GOLD TIP ARROWS SHOOTING STAFF





"Men of Dead Center" calender, sounds a little funny to me!


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

There are women staff shooters too! We could alternate months... and yeah I think Jim should be the centerfold!!!:tongue: What do you say Todd?


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

you guys need to find other things to do than be on AT all the time.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

That is funny as ****. Hey you gota have a big stab to hit dead center. That's why you're still in the hunter class, Ed. That is the best logo I've ever seen. That's a money maker if you don't use it you're foolish Todd.

The only thing about the calender is..........I would take up 4 months to get me in there....lol


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

cncmachiningman said:


> Entered by a contestant, what do you think ?
> This is Jim Ream from Fox Pro Archery, wander where this came from ?


I wanne know who entered that......they got some serious talent!!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the new avatar!!!!!!!:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*all*

all them look good.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

stabmanslady said:


> You have all come up with some really great ideas for a new DCAP logo. The contest ends on Sunday, so if you've been kicking around an idea in your head, send it to us... you just might win!:teeth:... and Jim this means you too!


If my idea came in 1st place......Todd would choose 2nd place, just so he wouldn't use mine. C'monm SMLady


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Edavies30 said:


> See Todd!!! Now thats great stuff!!! Takes your breath away!!! Just thinking out loud here>>>>>>>> how about a team calender??????????? Studs of Dead Center Archery. Jim could do the center fold. I know that special lady of yours would go for that!! Hey Jim,I can see it now............ this could get us a TV gig. We have to get Wes in the calender......... $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ signs written all over this idea!
> 
> BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
> DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF
> GOLD TIP ARROWS SHOOTING STAFF


Ed....... you make me laugh and.........quiver!!!!lol


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

C'mon.... whoever made my new avatar has gotta step up and take some credit for some extremely beautiful artwork.:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I like the avatar..... :thumbs_up


----------



## guanche (Apr 22, 2007)

Todd, I like your logo, why change it?

It´s very good for hunting clothes :wink:

Regards from Spain


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

guanche said:


> Todd, I like your logo, why change it?
> 
> It´s very good for hunting clothes :wink:
> 
> Regards from Spain



Nice to hear from you, going to be keeping the original logo for our hats and other things, looking to use this one on some of our new apparell we have coming out in the future.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I like the avatar..... :thumbs_up


Very nice JC, keep up the good work.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I like the avatar..... :thumbs_up


I like it!


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*The apple one is funny as all get out...LOL*

*That one with the apple...wow...funny funny stuff. LOL.....I have made everyone laugh real good whenever they see that one. I have a new one for the shooter shirt series....Good logo...good slogan....check it out. I think the other logo slogan would be great to add to the back of the shirt too !! When accuracy counts....and then the nothing else matter but the X that makes a good shirt backing logo...and it uses a few of our ideas together as a team to develop the ultimate apparrel.:thumbs_up*


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I like the avatar..... :thumbs_up


Thanks JC:darkbeer:


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Pro staff logos*

*idea for pro staff logos.*


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*shooter shirt*

*another one...dont know why some of the letters fell out of place...the logo is \\dead on dead level dead steady Dead Center Archery Anything else is just a stabilizer.*


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

bigdogarcher said:


> C'mon.... whoever made my new avatar has gotta step up and take some credit for some extremely beautiful artwork.:wink:


 Glad you liked my artwork, was just messing around at work,( never used photoshop before), and decided to put you in the spotlight!:smile: Now let me see how creative you can be!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm not that creative. I have photoshop and do that stuff. Wish I could.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Thats some great photoshoppin!!!*



stabmanslady said:


> Glad you liked my artwork, was just messing around at work,( never used photoshop before), and decided to put you in the spotlight!:smile: Now let me see how creative you can be!


*Very Nice work....I have been laughing since I first saw it and still do everytime I see it. This has been a fun contest to say the least. *


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok, here is my idea.. For some reason I cant get it any bigger...So I will tell ya what it says..."Dead Center Archery. Not your daddy's stabilizer..or your momma's" or could say "Ain't your daddy's stabilizer..or your momma's"


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

see if this shows better... I made it larger but now u cant see the text.. But its there.. that is supose to be a stabilizer across the top.. never done anything like this before.. and usin paint program.. I think U get the idea though..


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Can anyone play?


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*pretty coool*

*that one was pretty cool.*


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

bigdogarcher said:


> I'm not that creative. I have photoshop and do that stuff. Wish I could.


 Come on bigdog, I know you can come up with something. Get the wife to help... I'm sure the girls are creative!:star:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheryl already text Todd a slogan but He didn't want to hear it. lol


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

alot of gr8 looking designs posted.


----------



## lkrus (Jul 8, 2004)

no pic but I have a slogan for ya!!

When the world tells you to think outside the box
we tell you to keep it DEAD CENTER!
DEAD CENTER ARCHERY


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Logo would go on back of shirt...*



V.A.S.A said:


> *another one...dont know why some of the letters fell out of place...the logo is \\dead on dead level dead steady Dead Center Archery Anything else is just a stabilizer.*


This design I made would be logo on the back and stabilizers on the sides..along the ribcage portion of the shirt.

I think the small logo on the front and shooter info would make the best shooter shirt....I forgot to point out that I didnt make a back desing..I put the whole concept on the front.

Thanks...and remember...

*Dead on...
Dead Level....
Dead Steady....
Dead Center Archery Products...

Anything else is just a stabilizer !!!*


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Back of shirt*

*here is the back of the shirt..the front would have the small icon and the name etc..Oh and i had to add the IS and A where the other program cut it off..:d*


----------



## bvas (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry for the quick sketch. I'm a little short on time, and a lot short on computer experience!! But hey, it's better than nothin.









A couple other slogans would be:

Cuz this aint horse shoes

We like being the middle man

Stuck in the middle of the competition

Turning archers into marXmen


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*website address etc..*



V.A.S.A said:


> *here is the back of the shirt..the front would have the small icon and the name etc..Oh and i had to add the IS and A where the other program cut it off..:d*




Of course we would have to have the website logo and tel. numbers on the shirt as well...I ran out of memory on the program to add more items...so we can amend the shirts when the time comes. !!! Lets rock 2010......Dead On....Dead level...Dead Steady....With Dead Center Archery Products !!! Cuz anything else is just a Stabilizer !!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I tried to alter my design a little but my paint program keeps freezin on me... dang it.. was gonna have stab robbin hoodin the arrow... Oh well I tryed.. lol


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*cool stuff*

Thanks for all the entries, we have it narrowed down to 2, we will be making a decision very soon.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Todd how about enter the center with Dead center


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*It was awesome and FUN*

*I had a blast participating !!! And I love the one with the Foxpro bigdog...Thats some funny stuff....Love the great atmosphere we all have here !!! Good luck to everyone !!!! I have to ask...what program the guy has that did the one that was so professional looking ....the one with the cross stabilizers and dead center logo all tied into one....that was cool !!!

And the deadcenterarchery with the arrow passing into the letters smashing them !!! That was a great hand drawn concept !!!


Hey everyone shoot straight and remember !!!...Dead on...Dead Level....Dead Steady......Dead Center Archery products !!! Anything else is just an aluminum tube !! LOL !!!

Nite !!:darkbeer:*


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*Winner*



Chaser. said:


> Here is a quick drawing I did for a logo, it does not have the stabilizer as I didn't know where it would fit. Do you really want it in there? what if your company expands and you start making other products? Any ways, If you like this basic idea let me know and I can fool around with it on the computer and hopefuly make it into something a little better..... Let me know thanks!!
> Chaser.


Congrats to Chaser, After alot of thought we are going with this design, there will be a stabilizer added below the logo, and underneath the stab it will say:
Dead Steady, Dead Level now thats .......Dead On

Chaser will be receiving a stabilizer of his choice and t shirt and V.A.S.A. will be receiving a t shirt for using his slogan
DCAP would like to thank everyone for there hard word work and thoughts that you put in to enter your logo, look for the new t shirts and staff shooter shirts at the DCAP trailer and on the website.

I will post the final design as soon as my silk screen guy has it complete.


----------



## abowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

*logo concept*

not a great illustration, but i kinda dig the concept of this one....


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Congrats !!!!*



cncmachiningman said:


> Congrats to Chaser, After alot of thought we are going with this design, there will be a stabilizer added below the logo, and underneath the stab it will say:
> Dead Steady, Dead Level now thats .......Dead On
> 
> Chaser will be receiving a stabilizer of his choice and t shirt and V.A.S.A. will be receiving a t shirt for using his slogan
> ...


*Awesome !!! That was soooo Much fun...and great logo's and slogans...Congrats Chaser on the design !!! :teeth:*


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations Chaser! Good job.


----------



## Chaser. (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! I was pumped when I heard this news!!! Congrats to V.A.S.A on the slogan also, lots of good looking designs up!
Chaser.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*bump*



Chaser. said:


> Thanks guys! I was pumped when I heard this news!!! Congrats to V.A.S.A on the slogan also, lots of good looking designs up!
> Chaser.


*to the top with the best archery stabilizers in the biz.:thumbs_up*


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*New Design*

What do you think folks.


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

I like it...


----------



## RutCrazy (Jan 1, 2010)

looks pretty sweet...when r u gonna start getting shirts done?


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Needs a little Yellow.....*



cncmachiningman said:


> What do you think folks.


*Wow...thats awesome for real !!

Could maybe use a little yellow....In the outlines...But if not it is still awesome. I am very impressed and very proud to be a part. !!! Good work.:star::star::star::star::star: five stars for Dead Center Archery products !!!*


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

:set1_applaud: Cant wait to see this on the shirts!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

That's the one.:darkbeer:


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks Great!!! Can't wait to have one the shirts! Great work for everybody that participated in the contest. I tried but even with computer help it was a little goofy looking...


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Just to clear the air , this is a new design for the back of our new shirts we have coming out , we are not using it as our new company logo , it will remain the same as always.
This design will be on the back of the shirts and the original logo will be on the front left chest area.
My thought are every few years, to do this again and change the back design only, all other products will have the original logo incorporated into them.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Todd it looks great! 

Even better on the back of a dark colored shirt.


----------



## crafty (Jan 5, 2007)

Thats awesome.. When can we get one.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

crafty said:


> Thats awesome.. When can we get one.


hopefully in a few weeks , would like to have them done by the time i head to ohio for indoor worlds.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

cncmachiningman said:


> hopefully in a few weeks , would like to have them done by the time i head to ohio for indoor worlds.



Bring Alot with you!


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*great idea Todd!!!*



cncmachiningman said:


> Just to clear the air , this is a new design for the back of our new shirts we have coming out , we are not using it as our new company logo , it will remain the same as always.
> This design will be on the back of the shirts and the original logo will be on the front left chest area.
> My thought are every few years, to do this again and change the back design only, all other products will have the original logo incorporated into them.


*that sounds great....looking forward to the new shirts too.*


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*New shirts*

saw the new t-shirts and staff shooter shirts yesterday as they were being printed " sweet", picking them up tonight and will be bring them along to indoor worlds this weekend along with everything else. See you out there, i will post some pictures when I get home.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Dead steady....dead level.....and Pass Thru TV !!!now thats dead on !!!!...*



cncmachiningman said:


> saw the new t-shirts and staff shooter shirts yesterday as they were being printed " sweet", picking them up tonight and will be bring them along to indoor worlds this weekend along with everything else. See you out there, i will post some pictures when I get home.


Ill be checking my mail for sure !!!! Cant wait for the new shirts.....

Niceeeeeeeeee......


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

hello there todd just wondering what is the new shooter staff logo
thanks mike


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*Staff Shooter Polo Shirts*

Staff Shooter Polo Shirts are here, sorry for all the suspense in keeping everyone waiting, they are avalible on the website. Very nice looking and comfortabe to wear.
This shirts are only avaible to Staff Shooters and come in MED, LARGE, XL and XXL. Please order from the website or pm me with your shipping addresse and I will send you my paypal info.
I started a Staff Shooter Apparel link in the online store on the website, we will be adding a Staff Shooter window decal in a few weeks and some other items to that link in the future.
Thanks for everything everyone.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*New T-Shirts*

Birch and Lite Pink colored t-shirts have also been added to the website and are avalible there.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

:thumbs_up shirts look awesome!


----------

